# 75g tank pics



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I figured I would post some pics of how the tank is progressing.. I replaced most of the E tenellus micro with dwarf hairgrass. It will go all the way across the front of the tank, but it hasn't yet. Almost, tho








I also replaced the Limnophila aromatica with Pogostemon stellata broad leaf. There are some other minor changes, figured I would post and get some critique.
I have been getting worse at photography ever since I have been working 60 hrs a week..







Let me know what needs done in your opinion ..I just can't seem to get this tank to look the way I want it to..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that is exactly the kind of tank i'd love to have


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful dippy,Thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful tank mate!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow, that is beautiful! I wish I could have a tank like that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Wow, that is beautiful! I wish I could have a tank like that.


You could! for sure! There is all the info you could ever need here in this forum. It takes the desire, some work, patience, time.. LOL and some $$
It took me quite a while to defeat algea in my tanks.. but I was certainly determined!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow Joe....gotta get some more of your plants in my tank again..those look awsome.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks great! I love that dwarf hairgrass in the front... makes me think about doing it one day... will see how my tank goes









As for a suggestion... only thing I would say is put more groups of plants in there... I see the two lone plants on the left and the right that look like crypts to me but I am sure they are not... anyways, one thing I have learned doing landscaping in school is that plants always look better in bunches rather than single plants on most occassions which seems to ring true with scaping a tank as well. Also, maybe a few plants with larger coarser qualities to them, you have a lot of thinner fine leaved plants... contrasting the two is very pleasing to the eye and can help direct peoples line of site throughout the tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome tank, now all you need is some decent fish :rasp:


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Now that is a planted tank. No matter how much maintenance, it look just good.
These are a matter of preferences, DiPpY, but have you thought putting there something deep red.
Like Echinodorus 'Red Special' with big leaves or rubin or something.

Harry


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

sweet tank, how much those plants cost you. i mean like how much did it cost to get them setled in and get rid of algae.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ROTTIE said:


> very impressive


Thank you!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god thats nice I just started my planted P tank 3 weeks ago and if it looks half that good ill be happy Im trying to turn my thumb green.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Good god thats nice I just started my planted P tank 3 weeks ago and if it looks half that good ill be happy Im trying to turn my thumb green.


I've been at this for a year and a half, and there are really great guys on here that can help as well.. There is no reason why you should start a tank without the help of the experienced group of hobbyists here







We are all happy to help!
I hope that if you run into any problems, you would let us help you! I always ssay, the only dumb question is the one you never asked!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks Dip im not new to fish but plants well im a Dummy so I will be asking questions. From what i hear your the man for planted tanks.

I would like to cover half my tank in a grass like plant about 12" tall any suggestions?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CO2.. thats what I need... 
damn thats a mighty fine tank there dipp. When that stuff starts multiplying and you need to sell some off lemme know. I like the look of those big fluffy lookin ones.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I did have a big Echinodorus rubin, but it was so big, I put it in my lower light sanchezi tank.. IT took up nearly half of one side of the tank!
> I was hoping that the Lagenandra meeboldii var 'pink' would do the trick there..


Yeah right, big Swords grow easily out of the tank, when they are taken care of as well as I see you do. I think only the 'Red Special' hybrid stays quite low, at about 10-12". They have really nice deep red leaves under high light.

Harry


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks great! I love that dwarf hairgrass in the front... makes me think about doing it one day... will see how my tank goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice suggestion.. can you elaborate so I understand better? And yes, the brown leafed plant is C. wendtii - I was trying to create a tier effect going from hairgrass, to the E tenellus micro, to the crypts, and then the Chain sword.. And you are right about the leaf shapes of the plants.. I am growing out some Nymphaea micrantha, and some Hygro stricta, both have very different leaf shapes than the pointy ones.. Plus I am growing out some Hemigraphis trian as well.. I only have 1 stem of that at the moment
[/quote]

By groups I mean plants grouped together in bunches of 3, 5 or more... you want to try to stick with odd numbers, I have no explanation for this besides that it looks pleasing to the eye. After doing hundreds of landscape plans in class, I can attest that for whatever reason, odd numbers of plants always look better. The only time to really use a single specimen is when it is a very rare plant or you want it to be a focal point. I am guessing you dont want the crypts to be the focal point of your tank, but more so an intermediary to keep drawing your attention throughout the tank.
You have the right idea by trying to create the tier effect, you want to draw a person view up and to the back of the tank so they see all the plants. In landscaping, you start from the grass and working up to a house, you want to have a small plant in front, then a medium bush and then a bigger bush or a vine to try to ease the view of the house.. I think that helps explain it best. The different leaf shapes should help a lot with making it more pleasing as well IMO. Mixing different size leaves and different textures helps to break up the monotany (sp?) and creates a much more pleasing effect. Lookin very good though... be sure to post more pics when you change some stuff around.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

love it. looks great, I'm surprized that rhom hasn't torn it apart yet.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


>


Thank you ruger. You guys really encourage me to keep going!



> By groups I mean plants grouped together in bunches of 3, 5 or more... you want to try to stick with odd numbers, I have no explanation for this besides that it looks pleasing to the eye. After doing hundreds of landscape plans in class, I can attest that for whatever reason, odd numbers of plants always look better. The only time to really use a single specimen is when it is a very rare plant or you want it to be a focal point. I am guessing you dont want the crypts to be the focal point of your tank, but more so an intermediary to keep drawing your attention throughout the tank.
> You have the right idea by trying to create the tier effect, you want to draw a person view up and to the back of the tank so they see all the plants. In landscaping, you start from the grass and working up to a house, you want to have a small plant in front, then a medium bush and then a bigger bush or a vine to try to ease the view of the house.. I think that helps explain it best. The different leaf shapes should help a lot with making it more pleasing as well IMO. Mixing different size leaves and different textures helps to break up the monotany (sp?) and creates a much more pleasing effect. Lookin very good though... be sure to post more pics when you change some stuff around.


I am trying to work on it, I think it could look better as you have stated. Thanks for the insight, I understood that better.. This tank has been not completely done (scape wise) since it's start back in november lol
I hope when the Hygro stricta and the H. trian grows in, I will be able to work with that better.. oh ya, the Nymphaea micrantha should be popping up like crazy too, so that will defanetly change things


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

This one.









My setup is 75gal currently running 110w (waiting on other half of ballast to be shipped from MFG) so 220 w avalible soon. 
substrate I have florbase under the roots of all plants with a layer of either gravel or sand above it. Will be adding Eco complete to each planting spot. 
Ferts are Flourish comp and excel as well as root tabs for root feeders.

PH 7.0-7.5
temp. currently too hot. 87.5

other plants currently in tank. is a pair of amazon swords. 4 goldribbons and some Sagittaria subulata and java moss. 
think they would have a chance?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

traumatic said:


> love it. looks great, I'm surprized that rhom hasn't torn it apart yet.


Thanks man! He destroyed my L repens rubin which I cherished, and he likes to bite the leaves of the extremely rare and beautiful Lagenandra plant that is in there lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plant is Pogostemon stellata 'broadleaf'. They could have a chance, you would have to try them.. But I will say that this plant looks and behaves it's best when under at least 2wpg PC lighting with reflectors, CO2 injection, and a steady diet of nitrate, phosphate, potassium, micronutrients, and iron.
Plus they are more of a slow grower, I would need some time to grow them out. Let me know, you have time


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool. yeah I'd like to try them. lemme know when you're over run with that and maybe some of that dwarfhair grass and I'd get some off ya. I like the look they give your tank. 
Are they more of a root or watercollum feeder? the first plant I mean.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Cool. yeah I'd like to try them. lemme know when you're over run with that and maybe some of that dwarfhair grass and I'd get some off ya. I like the look they give your tank.
> Are they more of a root or watercollum feeder? the first plant I mean.


both, but watercolumn is where it is at


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet then I'll be covered. keep me posted. Gracias!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

Do you ever gravel vac seems impossible i would love to have myt 75 look that great! starting to get a grip on my lighting and ferts but i want some co2 bad i want to get some of the grass about how long do you think it would take to cover the bottom of a 75 with about 2 wpg and some liquid ferts?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Malok said:


> Do you ever gravel vac seems impossible i would love to have myt 75 look that great! starting to get a grip on my lighting and ferts but i want some co2 bad i want to get some of the grass about how long do you think it would take to cover the bottom of a 75 with about 2 wpg and some liquid ferts?


I only stir up the bottom with the vac and grab up what comes out. The rest stays. Thanks for the compliment!
If you get high lighting, you will just get algea if you don't balance it out with ferts and CO2. The only way to have the benefits of a high lighted aquarium, is to cover all bases. high light = CO2 = balanced diet of ferts.
And it is that simple. But most new people to planted tanks fail to dose the proper amounts of ferts, and keep CO2 at high enough levels in a high lighted tank, until they almost wreck the whole tank..
I have been there and done that LOL


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hmm, I have never seen an Echinodorus 'red special' ..if you have any pics of it, I wouldn't mind having a look at that.
> I might be getting Rotala macrandra though, which is a very red plant.. And I could possibly get Ludwigia glandulosa which is deep red as well.


Hi DiPpY,

I have 'Red Special' in my tank. But here is a good photo of it.

View attachment 113906


Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^Harry, is that the same plant as the E. 'rubin'? because if so, the leaves spread out so far, it was trying to take over my tank LOL
That is a nice plant, though. I love the look of swords, but I am in "collector mode" sort of, and am sort of trying to grow out tons of varieties of plants... The swords limit that because of how much room they take up..







But I will eventually chill out and stick with what looks best.. eventually








For the splash of red, I was going to try growing H. stricta in the back rear of the tank, with Ludwigia arcuata, and L. brevipes poking out behind it.. Maybe the cabomba furcata, or Limnophila sp 'mini'.. 
Im going to grow it out and see what happens.. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Sweet then I'll be covered. keep me posted. Gracias!


You will need small gravel like flourite or something comparable in size for the hairgrass to grow right.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

A1 TANK MAN. YOUR TANK IS TOO SWEET!!!

ICEMAN!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

i love how you always mangage to get the plants to fill in so thick and nice...

i dont know what your talking about, you know this is everyones dream tank...









keep at it man, you'll get that tank how you want it too look im sure...

cheers, once again... excellent job...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sweet then I'll be covered. keep me posted. Gracias!


You will need small gravel like flourite or something comparable in size for the hairgrass to grow right.
[/quote]

would a top layer of eco-complete cover that base?my sagatara spatula (err something like that Its late.) seems to be doing ok in the gravel/florbase and sand/florbase. I'd guess it is simalar. But I have a bag of ecco waiting to get some use. and planned on putting it wherever I wound up planting the new plants.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Harry, is that the same plant as the E. 'rubin'?


No, but according to Danish producer Tropica both of them are hybrids between E. horemanni 'red' and E. x barthii.

Echinodorus 'Red Special' does not grow larger than 10". It has broad, thich and quite rounded leaves.
Link:
Tropica: Red Special

Echinodorus 'Rubin' on the other hand grows large and has much more narrow and longer leaves.
Link:
Tropica: Rubin

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ICEMAN330824 said:


> Harry, is that the same plant as the E. 'rubin'?


No, but according to Danish producer Tropica both of them are hybrids between E. horemanni 'red' and E. x barthii.
Echinodorus 'Red Special' does not grow larger than 10". It has broad, thich and quite rounded leaves.
Link:
Tropica: Red Special
Echinodorus 'Rubin' on the other hand grows large and has much more narrow and longer leaves.
Link:
Tropica: Rubin
Harry
[/quote]
Hmm, that 'Red Special' stays small, kind of like Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica', and gets nice and red.. I have never ran across that plant, it is a nice one indeed.. I only ever found 1 parviflorus, and someone bought it before I could.. The 'Rubin' is just way too big! 
Thanks Harry!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Really nice tank DiPpY eGgS. I have a 75gal that I need to get going its already set-up but just no lights or plants yet. I really like the red leaf plants. Good luck


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Really nice tank DiPpY eGgS. I have a 75gal that I need to get going its already set-up but just no lights or plants yet. I really like the red leaf plants. Good luck


Thanks. If you need any help, there is a growing number of good hobbyists here that can always help!


----------

